
A Long Way to the Top: Significance, Structure, Stability of Internet Top Lists - rinze
http://export.arxiv.org/pdf/1805.11506
======
bagrow
For those interested in some related theory, there is a nice paper on ranking
processes in complex systems [1,2].

Also of interest is extreme value theory [3], a cool--but hard!--branch of
statistics.

[1] Journal link:
[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.10...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.109.128701)

[2] Semantic Scholar PDF:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/0233/05eda86eb88589b6b28ec4...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/0233/05eda86eb88589b6b28ec4d152f9f13c92e8.pdf)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_value_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_value_theory)

------
severine
This should be at the top of HN for half of the weekend :)

